# Northern Italy Expo



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Right, finally got round to sorting the *Northern* *Italy* show, having worked every scenario and asking passengers what they want we have decided the following rather than have a 2 day drive each way..

This is the show link which includes a full sellers list

NIRM

Easyjet do flights to Milan for around £65
http://www.easyjet.com/EN/Booking.mvc
The Mercure hotel have triple rooms for around £75 (£25 each)
Grand Hotel 
http://www.mercure.com/gb/reservation/liste_hotels.shtml

We will meet everyone at the show and courier your purchases to your door for £75, This is for a hand to hand delivery with full satellite tracking and in van internet with regular updates, with strategic drop off points around the UK, heat cables and mats and full temperature control, 2 hourly welfare checks and run logs which you get a copy of. Approximate delivery times can be given nearer the time

Basically just over £160 gets you a full day in Milan, a full day at the show, 2 nights hotel, return flights and a courier for your purchases to your door

How it will work…

You book your flights and hotel online, once confirmed book us to courier your Purchases

We will meet everyone in the Mercure on the Friday night before having a nice relaxed evening before the show
After the show we all meet up, the same as in Hamm, packing will commence and run sheets compiled, You go off to the hotel or spend the evening visiting Milan while we set off, we expect to arrive back in the UK sometime late on Sunday and commence deliveries straight away.

I need to book everything my end soon as poss so i need definate yes's by the end of June with the courier side paid for

A full list of the sellers including we addys can be found on the OP here Northern Italy Show


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

What are the dates we fly out and return?
Which airport/hotel?
I can't see any dates or links on their site that you gave.
Been trying to book this with you for over a month now but not had any replies.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

reptiles-ink said:


> What are the dates we fly out and return?
> Which airport/hotel?
> 
> Milan airport and the suggested hotel is in the link
> ...


----------

